# The many faces of Dora.



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Awe! She looks like she has a lot of personality.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is the funniest pictures and caption i have seen in a long time :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
I love Dora 
Thanks for sharing :lol:


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

She sparkles with personality


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dora's pictures really made my day , she is adorable 
I keep going back to her and laughing , lol..


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

:lol: :slapfloor::slapfloor::ROFL::ROFL: is all I can say!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She sure knows how to entertain herself


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: She is so cute.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

absolutely adorable!!! she oozes with personality!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can we Pleeeaaaase have more pictures of Dora :lol::hugs:


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey thanks guys, I think she's pretty awesome too!!






here's her sister Sky- just as crazy!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aren't goats wonderful!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I needs to hugs her :hugs:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL!!! the tongue picture! she is hilarious.

my favourite is still your first post, where she was chewing on the bar sideways. hehehe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , the sideways picture is the best one , lol. Totally my favorite


----------



## BridgewaterHill (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! She sure does have a personality.

www.facebook.com/BridgewaterHillDairyGoats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Any new pictures of Miss Dora ?


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Hee hee - she is a-Dora-ble! You should soooo nominate that cutie for Pet of the Day!


----------

